# problem, Amonia shot right up EDITED!GOTA NEW FILTER NOW!



## chilled84 (26 Sep 2009)

Amoania in my tank has im sure overnight shot all the way up to 3.0ppm from 0. The night previouse i installed a large piece of lovely driftwood and a bristle nose cat fish to clear algaue plus a 50 percent water change due to disturbeing substrate. Today i tested and had these results. Very scared now. Have some real nice dwarth gouramis in my tank i dont wanna loose. How can i lower the amonia. I have just cleaned filter wich is a hydor internal.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (26 Sep 2009)

*Re: problem, Amonia has shot right up!*

Hi,
           Did you wash the filter in tank water or tap water?

Also i would do a water change as soon as you can, maybe at least 25%, and continue to change daily until the Ammonia stays at zero.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Sep 2009)

*Re: problem, Amonia has shot right up!*

I rinsed in the tank water i took out of the tank at time of the water change. Im gona buy some water from shops tonight as i dont wanna change water with my tap water either. Im so worried about this now. Not sure if my filter will catch up. I may also noticed lots of po from my bristle nose, do you reckon that has caused it too. He ait my algaue like crazy last night. Only has him since last night.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (26 Sep 2009)

*Re: problem, Amonia has shot right up!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> also noticed lots of po from my bristle nose, do you reckon that has caused it too



What other fish are in the tank?, have you done a water change today since you noticed the ammonia rise?

I can't see why your tap water can't be used for water changes either.


Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Sep 2009)

*Re: problem, Amonia has shot right up!*

your tap water will be fine. i guess you have just caused an ammonia spike by disturbing the substrate.
Anyway, i guess your tank is fairly big (at least 60L) as you have dwarf gourami's and a BN, so i would recommend getting an external filter. The size, will depend on your size of tank, internals really are not very good, for tanks over about 30L, as their media is insufficient, and contact time is relatively low.


----------



## chilled84 (26 Sep 2009)

*Re: problem, Amonia has shot right up!*

I totally agree nick. Internals are not very good, I do have a large tank and do need to invest on an exsternal filter. As in one of my other post im requesting one from anyone selling one. Wish i could get one asap realy. I bought a load of still water tonight from shops just to make sure.


----------



## chilled84 (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: problem, Amonia has shot right up!*

Got myself a fluval 205 hopefully this will cut the problem right down. : )   

Do you guys recomend me running both for 8 weeks ?? or more??


----------



## Mortis (1 Oct 2009)

You could run both together for 2-4 weks then move the sponge/media over from the old internal and put it in the new one. Leave this for a couple of weeks then if you want remove the old media if you want after squeezing out all the juice into the new filter. Should be fine.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

Its not a dodgy test kit is it?

Sam


----------

